# Blackberry delete problem



## Cappi (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm working on a Blackberry and the Blackberry is attached to Outlook 2003 and is setup for Desktop Wins. When I move an email to another folder or delete the email in Outlook, the Blackberry does not delete the email message. Anyone have any suggestions. It is a Blackberry 7520.


----------



## poppateddy (Jun 27, 2006)

there are 2 major things you need to check her.

Firstly, you need to make sure wireless reconciliation is turned on on their Blackberry device.

Secondly, from the blackberry desktop manager on their user's computer, you'll need to check the reconciliation setting to make sure it has been set to mailbox wins.

If you need any further details send me a message and i'll send you detail blackberry information.

Hope this is not too late.


----------

